
Bundler 1.2 - aaronbrethorst
http://gembundler.com/v1.2/whats_new.html
======
DanielKehoe
I’ve updated my articles to point out the need to update Bundler:

Installing Rails[1]

Rails on Heroku[2]

I’m looking forward to Tokaido from @wycats so I can cut the Installing Rails
article down to one paragraph.

[1]<http://railsapps.github.com/installing-rails.html>

[2]<http://railsapps.github.com/rails-heroku-tutorial.html>

